# 40 Miles / 16 pounds



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello - 
So I have to hoof it 40 miles with a 16 lb BOB. I am 44, 150 lbs and a couple of years ago I could run a 5K in under 28 minutes. I haven't done anything for the last year or so. Based on those who have practiced drop offs and hiking back, or any sort of practice hikes, what would be your best guess as to how many miles I could cover in a day.

Thanks.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

In a SHTF situation, figure 10 to 15 miles a day progress in the direction of your objective. You need to take into account that you will need to detour around some areas and situations, in addition to time spent standing back and observing things around and ahead of you. 10 miles may be optimistic depending on where you live, the terrain, and population density.

If you are asking how many miles in practice, figure 40 miles is going to take possibly 2 days if you haven't done much walking in a while. 40 is possible to do in one day but be advised that you are going to have some huge blisters on your feet in addition to them being bruised as all get out.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

My goal is 8 miles with a 60 lb pack


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Depends on the terrain or the city I guess. Worth training for that is for sure.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Depends on how long your feet hold out. Be sure to have well broken-in boots, plenty of moleskin, and extra socks.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> My goal is 8 miles with a 60 lb pack


That seems reasonable to me. IMO you need to have less concern about distance and time and spent as much time as needed to make sure that there isn't any danger in the area ahead. Better to take your time and get where you need to be, alive.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So many variables there. What's your footwear, whats your threat level etc. I can do 20+ a day in sneaks or running shoes, but If I wear my boots I am at 10-12 a day. I guess if my threat was high I could move my ass


----------

